
Harvard Researchers Use Quantum Computer to Fold Proteins - basicxman
http://www.sacbee.com/2012/08/14/4723560/harvard-researchers-use-d-wave.html
======
joe_the_user
"SOURCE D-Wave Systems Inc."

"ya da, ya da ... presented results of the largest protein folding problem
solved to date using a quantum computer..." but such if computers have minute
processor power, the "largest" would also be small right? Sounds like an
epsilon-delta proof somehow...

Grr... Wake me up when quantum computers have processing of conventional CPUs:
"our pseudo-miraculo-tron has been used in simulations which fold proteins,
split atoms and fly rockets to the moon, approaching nearly the processing
power of the seventies scientific calculators which once were used in such
efforts..."

~~~
autotravis
Exactly. They didn't seem to mention its performance... If this problem has
been tackled by traditional CPUs (like we do with F@H), then how did the
quantum computer compare?

------
MysticFear
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Systems>

------
imrehg
Link to the article mentioned: <http://dx.doi.org/10.1038/srep00571>

